# Neck Stretching Exercises After Thyroidectomy



## StormFinch

I've brought this up on several threads and thought I would dedicate one to it for all of our future thyroidectomy patients.

I have always had problems with my neck and knew before going into surgery that they have to put you in an awkward position to do a thyroidectomy. After seeing many people coming from surgery mention their own neck stiffness, I dug around on the internet until I found a series of simple stretching exercises that could be safely done post procedure.

These come from a handout by the Royal Berkshire Hospital in Reading, UK. My thanks to the author(s) as these allowed me to completely loosen up my neck muscles within 48 hours of surgery. They also work nicely to get rid of the tight feeling around the surgical site.

*Exercises following a thyroidectomy / parathyroidectomy*

These exercises are designed to keep your neck moving freely following your operation. They are very gentle and should not cause you any pain. You can start to do them on the day after your operation. If you have any difficulty with any of the movements, please speak to a doctor, nurse or physiotherapist.

1. Turn your head to the right as far as possible.

2. Turn your head to the left as far as possible.

3. Take your right ear down towards your right shoulder.

4. Take your left ear down towards your left shoulder.

5. Bend your head forwards onto your chest. Hold for a count of 5.

6. Slowly tip your head back, looking upwards as far as possible.

7. Keeping your head erect, tuck your chin in and hold for a count of 5.

Do these exercises 3 times each, repeating them twice daily.


----------



## Lovlkn

My neck got so out of wack that I had massages to help release muscles and chiropractic adjustments to put the spine back into place.

After several of each the pain resolved -

I even notice when I have my hair done the sink rinse hurts my neck even for the few minutes that takes so I can imagine the trauma I experienced being knocked out and in that position for 90 minutes.


----------



## Camielle

Thanks for posting these, I was trying to find them elsewhere on the boards, but this was easier to find. Any tips on dealing with sore throat afterwards as everywhere I read on here that was a problem for some people.


----------



## I DClaire

Camielle said:


> Thanks for posting these, I was trying to find them elsewhere on the boards, but this was easier to find. Any tips on dealing with sore throat afterwards as everywhere I read on here that was a problem for some people.


The hospital gave me a bottle of cherry flavored sore throat spray and it basically was all I used for pain. I believe the brand was Chloro-Septic and I know you can buy it anywhere.

I had never used Chloro-Septic but honestly found it to be a good product just for ordinary sore throats.


----------



## StormFinch

Thanks to I DClaire for catching this, and an apology to Camielle for me not seeing it. I use the new post function and I'm afraid it doesn't always pick up everything.

You're very welcome Camielle and I'm glad I DClaire had some advice for you. I didn't have any sore throat issues, though it did feel like the anesthesiologist left part of the tubing in my throat when he packed up.


----------

